# Shkenca > Informatik dhe Internet > Prdoruesit e Mac >  Apple eshte kompani pa skrupull

## Uke Topalli

Ne disa tema tjera kam ra ndesh me ca Mac "fanboys" te cilet nuk mund te kuptojne arsyen se pse kam aq mendim negativ per Apple dhe produktet e tyre. Ne kete teme do ti shtroj disa nga ato arsye ne menyre qe publiku me i gjere te jet ne njohuni me metodat e paskrupullta te Apple:

Me rastin e blerjes se kompjuterit nga Apple, bleresit mund te blejne edhe "Applecare" garancion i zgjeruar per mbrojtje te kompjuterit. Megjithate nese kompjuteri eshte gjindur ne afersi te pirjes se duhanit, Apple do te refuzoj riparimin. Pra edhe pse keni garancion te zgjeruar ku ne asnje menyre nuk ceket duhani si element i cili do ta nullifikonte kete garancion, Apple nuk do ta respekton kete garancion. 

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11...rs_warranties/


Me rastin e sigurise se sistemeve operative eshte nje procedure normale qe sapo te degjohet per ndonje dobesi qe mund ta komprimetoj sistemin operaitv, prodhuesi duke i japur proritetin me te larte duhet ta gjej zgjidhjen per dobesine e zbuluar. Apple eshte vonuar rreth 6 muaj me rregullimin e kesaj dobesie ne krahasim me prodhuesit tjere (dobesia ka qene e zbuluar ne java). E cka ka ketu te behet zhurme per. Te ju perkujtoj se Apple e reklamon vehten si platforme te "sigurte", te "pathyeshme" e ne anen tjeter nuk i jep pese grosh per sigurine e perdoruesve te prodhimit te tyre. Ne ameriken veriore kjo quhet "false advertising"

http://www.macworld.com/article/1407...erability.html


Paramendojeni kete rast. Do e bleni nje iPod te ri dhe pas ca kohe ai eksplodon. Normalisht ju do ta thirni dyqanin te ankoheni dhe ata do te kerkojne falje do ta zevendesojne pajisjen dhe do te premtojne se do te hulumtojne se cfar e ka shtyer kete pajisje te eksplodoj. Kjo do te ishte normale apo jo? Por nuk eshte keshtu kur eshte ne pyetje Apple. Ne nje prej rasteve ata kan ofruar te zevendesojne pajisjen vetem pas nenshkrimit te deklarates se incidenti do te mbahet mesheftesi.

http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/...cle6736587.ece

Dhe te gjitha keto jane vetem maja e akullnajes ...

----------


## Uke Topalli

Ja nje artikull i shkruar shum bukur ne lidhje me zhvillimet e fundit (ipad):

http://diveintomark.org/archives/201...nkerers-sunset

----------


## autotune

a ka ndokush qe i ndihmon per rritjen e rroges hapsit te temes..

----------


## Uke Topalli

> a ka ndokush qe i ndihmon per rritjen e rroges hapsit te temes..


Shum faleminderit per kete propozim. Rritjes se rroges kur nuk do ti kisha thane jo. Ama do e kemi nje problem te vockel. Punesuesi im nuk di te lexoj shqip, dhe nuk besoj se ndokush ketu e njeh punesuesin tim  :xx:  

Po ti si duket nga postimet tua te fundit ke filluar te perdoresh ca terma te "slengut" anglez (noob, lluzeman, llamera etj), ndoshta edhe e ke pervehtesu anglishten, ndoshta edhe do ti lexosh artikujt e permendur e te komentosh ne lidhje me to. Qofte edhe ti kundershtosh, por me argumente.

----------


## darwin

anti-establishment-Apple-boy Uk, me vullnet t admirueshm je duke asgjesuar t gjith mullinjt e ers


Nqs marrim artikujt e - theregister.co.uk- jan 99% anti Microsoft dhe 1% anti Apple, por ti merr vetm pjesn q t intereson ty dhe po mundohesh t krijosh opinion.



l pr t dshiruar trajtimi i Apple ndaj klientve?! Mesa kam lexuar un n botn e jo-Ukve shkruhet komplet gj tjetr.

Tjetr gj e uditshme q kam vn re sht q kush prdor pr pak koh Mac OS X (le q q tek 8.1 OS Classic) nuk kthehet m n botn tuaj ekskluzive t Cad/Cam-ve (Computer Numeric Control included) dhe diagnostikimeve motorike.
_(un i prdor t dyja Uk, edhe BMW-n edhe FIAT-in)_



Pr t gjitha t tjerat ka Mastercard

----------


## Uke Topalli

> anti-establishment-Apple-boy Uk, me vullnet t admirueshm je duke asgjesuar t gjith mullinjt e ers
> 
> Nqs marrim artikujt e - theregister.co.uk- jan 99% anti Microsoft dhe 1% anti Apple, por ti merr vetm pjesn q t intereson ty dhe po mundohesh t krijosh opinion.
> ...
> _(un i prdor t dyja Uk, edhe BMW-n edhe FIAT-in)_


 Mire qe paske patur kohe me mesu si te vozitesh dy automobila...patjeter do te jesh ne gjendje te mesosh edhe te lexosh me shum se nje artikull. Pasi theregister nuk te pelqejka si burim, po cka thua per "macworld". ... Edhe nje gje, aspak nuk me intereson se si ti e perjeton apple, e as nuk do te lodhi me ate se si une e perjetoj apple. Perjetimi eshte dicka subjektive dhe e rastit. Ajo cka me intereson eshte se si apple sillet. Prej artikujve te lartepermendur del nje foto e shemtuar e apple (krimbi ka filluar te shihet  :buzeqeshje:  ). Lirisht postoji artikujt ku pergenjeshtrohen artikujt qe i kam postuar une. 

PS A deshiron te te gjej edhe burime tjera te artikullit per applecare?

----------


## darwin

> Mire qe paske patur kohe me mesu si te vozitesh dy automobila...patjeter do te jesh ne gjendje te mesosh edhe te lexosh me shum se nje artikull. Pasi theregister nuk te pelqejka si burim, po cka thua per "macworld". ... Edhe nje gje, aspak nuk me intereson se si ti e perjeton apple, e as nuk do te lodhi me ate se si une e perjetoj apple. Perjetimi eshte dicka subjektive dhe e rastit. Ajo cka me intereson eshte se si apple sillet. Prej artikujve te lartepermendur del nje foto e shemtuar e apple (krimbi ka filluar te shihet  ). Lirisht postoji artikujt ku pergenjeshtrohen artikujt qe i kam postuar une. 
> 
> PS A deshiron te te gjej edhe burime tjera te artikullit per applecare?


Uk, ke dal jasht rruge n do fjali dhe shyqyr q drejtimi sht drejt Applelandia q t di ku t t gjej.

a) BMW dhe FIAT ishin simbolike.

b) Un e lexoj ndonjher - theregister - kshtu q nuk e di ku e nxjerr q "nuk m plqen"

c) ti vet ke thn koh m par "un nuk dua t'ia di fare pr Apple", por vetm se e the pa t pyetur askush

d) do firm e industris kompjuterike - hardware/software - sht ku e ku m keq se Apple n trajtimin e klientve (bile pr m tepr, ti nuk ke lidhje fare me Apple, sepse ke pranuar q je m i menur se ne), kshtu q duhet t bhesh inator gjetk dhe ne t moz lozim rolin e Kadri Roshit me Pirro Manin (se sht edhe pjes komuniste dreqi).

e) nga fundi i javs, do mundohem t harxhoj koh dhe do t t gjej artikuj krahasues, kshtu q shoqata jote n mbrojtje t konsumatorit, t mos krkoj pr qimen, por t shoh traun q ka para syve.

f) PS. vazhdo gjej (artikuj t tjer dmth)

----------


## Uke Topalli

Darwin,
faleminderit per skjarim ne lidhje me automobilat. Ne lidhje me theregister eshte pershtypje ime personale, thash se teksa po shkruajkan negativisht per Apple (sipas fjaleve tua) atehere modeomos do te dergosh nje pergjigje te rrept per tua treguar vendin  :buzeqeshje: 

Une nuk e fshehi se Apple *per mua* eshte nje nga firmat me te paskrupullta ne fushen e informatikes krejt afer "patent trolls". Kete mendim e kam formuar ne baze te informatave ne te cilat kam qasje. Disa prej tyre edhe i prezentova ne kete teme. Te tri pikat qe i kam permendur per mua jane te rendesishme. Per tjeret ndoshta nuk jane. Eshte e drejta e cdokujt te formoj mendimin per vehte. Nuk jetojme ne komunizem (te pakten ne kanade ende eshte ne fuqi demokracia). Eshte gjithashtu e vertete se kur diskutohet per ndonje teme te prezentohen faktet, argumentet e edhe te citohen burimet relevante. Deklaratat e tipit "une e di se apple eshte me i miri" ose "une e di se apple eshte me i keqi", nuk kan kurfar peshe ne kete diskutim. As ti nuk me njeh mua dhe nuk di asgje per mua, e as une nuk di asgje per ty dhe as nuk te njoh. Prandaj thash se pershtypjet tua ose pershtypjet e mia subjektive leni anash dhe prezento fakte ose cito burime relevante ne mbeshtetje te te kundertes.

Edhe pse pakez i vjeter, ky lajm ka qene (dhe eshte) indikativ ne lidhje me qendrimet jo parimore te Apple

http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/27...ly-atts-fault/

----------


## Uke Topalli

Edhe pse Apple deshiron te prezentoj vehten si prodhues te kompjutereve me sistem operativ te sigurte (shum me te sigurte se Windows ose tjeret) ne konferencen per siguri ketu ne Vancouver perseri eshte thyer Mac OS X 10.6 me Safari 4 si dhe iPhoneOS 3.0. Charlie Miller i ka prezentuar rreth 20 exploits per Mac OS, dhe do te shohim se sa kohe do ti nevojitet Apple ti mbylle keto vrima ...

Reference : http://www.osnews.com/story/23059/iP...ked_at_Pwn2Own

----------


## darwin

hahahahaha.. dhe gjithsesi vet ky Miler pr cilin tha q ishte sistemi m i sigurt? 

_(Uk, mendoj se do kesh shkelur ndonj lkur molle dhe do kesh rn nga shkallt, se nuk ka mundsi q njeriu t'i urrej  kaq shum mollt)_

----------


## Uke Topalli

Darwin,
ti si duket je ai perjashtimi i cili e konfirmon parimin. Ne kete rast evolucionin. Ne anglisht i bie (te mos ket keqkuptime): exception that proves the rule

----------


## Uke Topalli

Opera eshte shfletesues (browser) me ekzotik se IE ose FF, dhe te themi te drejten shfletesuesi per kompjuter nuk eshte fusha primare e Opera-s. Shfletesuesi mobil eshte. Ne kete fushe Opera dominon kjartas. Javen e kaluar ne nje media blitz, Opera ka publikuar konkurimin e shfletuesit te tyre ne iPhone app store. Edhe pse kjartasi superior ne krahasim me Safarin (i cili eshte po aq i keq sa ka qene edhe IE6), gje qe mund te shihet ne kete video: 



shumica e eksperteve jane skeptik ne lidhje me pranimin e ketij aplikacioni ne app store. 

Pyetja shtrohet, a nuk eshte kjo sjellje me arogante se edhe vet Mikrosofti??

----------


## Sirius

[QUOTE=Paramendojeni kete rast. Do e bleni nje iPod te ri dhe pas ca kohe ai eksplodon.[/QUOTE]

Per Iphone eshte e vertet ka shum raste por kjo mendoj ka ndodh per shkak te adapterav kinez sepse edhe mua me ka ndodhur me mu nxe Iphone ne at mas sa kisha pershtypjen se ma djegi kemben dhe jo vetem nje her disa dit rresht por un e kuptova shpejt arsyjen dhe nuk e karikova baterin deri sa u qkyq vet dhe pasi e mbusha me USB ne PC me nuk e ka perserit.




http://images.google.ch/images?hl=en...-8&sa=N&tab=wi

Sa i perket Apple nuk ndaj mendim te njejt me ty sepse edhe tjerat kompani veprojn njejt dy raste konkrete di nga klientet kan pastru PC-n nga pluhuri dhe kur kan dergu per riparim nuk i kan pranu sepse kan vrejt se PC eshte hap nga dikush dhe per fat tmir eshte dasht ti bin tek un.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Sa i perket Apple nuk ndaj mendim te njejt me ty sepse edhe tjerat kompani veprojn njejt dy raste konkrete di nga klientet kan pastru PC-n nga pluhuri dhe kur kan dergu per riparim nuk i kan pranu sepse kan vrejt se PC eshte hap nga dikush dhe per fat tmir eshte dasht ti bin tek un.


Zakonisht ne kuti te PC eshte "sticker-i" i cili thot "Warranty voided if case is opened" qe d.t.th. mos e hap kutine se garancioni e humbe validitetin. Kerkund ne Applecare nuk shkruan mos e mbaj kompjuterin afer duhanxhive se garancioni e humbe validitetin.

----------


## gimi_sky

> Opera eshte shfletesues (browser) me ekzotik se IE ose FF, dhe te themi te drejten shfletesuesi per kompjuter nuk eshte fusha primare e Opera-s. Shfletesuesi mobil eshte. Ne kete fushe Opera dominon kjartas. Javen e kaluar ne nje media blitz, Opera ka publikuar konkurimin e shfletuesit te tyre ne iPhone app store. Edhe pse kjartasi superior ne krahasim me Safarin (i cili eshte po aq i keq sa ka qene edhe IE6), gje qe mund te shihet ne kete video: 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpTCS...800&height=480
> 
> shumica e eksperteve jane skeptik ne lidhje me pranimin e ketij aplikacioni ne app store. 
> 
> Pyetja shtrohet, a nuk eshte kjo sjellje me arogante se edhe vet Mikrosofti??




Nderime zoti Uk! Faktikisht secila kompani i ndjek interesat e veta, prndryshe ajo nuk mund t mbijetoj.. Bill Gates thot n nj intervist: "Microsoft has had clear competitors in the past. It's a good thing we have museums to document that."

Me fjal tjera secili gjigant q mbijeton pr nj koh t gjat dhe ka sukses, duhet t jet i paskrupullt.. 

Interesant m vie, q sht shum vshtir t blesh nje kompjuter apo nj notebook (me prjashtim t apple, nnkuptohet) pa windows. Shtrohet pyetja, si sht e mundur kjo duke marr parasysh, q microsoft nuk i prodhon kompjutert vet.. Problemi kryesor sht, q kompanit nuk guxojn t bjn nj gj t till nga MS.. MAC s paku prodhon vet si SW ashtu edhe HW.. dhe (mjerisht) ato funkcionojn aq bukur, saq asnj sistem nuk mund t ju vie afr.. 

Ndoshta nuk e ke prcjell, por Opera u pranua n apstore.. dhe nj gj mund t them: Opera nuk sht m superior se Safari n asnj pik.. 
Sa i prket "Google Voice" (apple ka refuzu ta pranoj n appstore) me sa di un ky aplikacion pa plqimin e prdoruesit drgon t gjitha kontaktet te BigBrother google.. andaj nuk sht qudi q apple e ka refuzu.. Me siguri q ka pas edhe arsye tjera q kan luajtur rol, por google nuk dha ndonj prgjigje pas arsyetimeve nga apple pr refuzimin e GoogleVoice..

agimi

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Nderime zoti Uk! Faktikisht secila kompani i ndjek interesat e veta, prndryshe ajo nuk mund t mbijetoj.. Bill Gates thot n nj intervist: "Microsoft has had clear competitors in the past. It's a good thing we have museums to document that."


OS/2 eshte nje prej sistemeve te tilla




> Me fjal tjera secili gjigant q mbijeton pr nj koh t gjat dhe ka sukses, duhet t jet i paskrupullt..


Ndoshta edhe eshte ashtu, por kjo nuk e ben nje arrogance te tille te pranueshme




> Interesant m vie, q sht shum vshtir t blesh nje kompjuter apo nj notebook (me prjashtim t apple, nnkuptohet) pa windows. Shtrohet pyetja, si sht e mundur kjo duke marr parasysh, q microsoft nuk i prodhon kompjutert vet.. Problemi kryesor sht, q kompanit nuk guxojn t bjn nj gj t till nga MS.. MAC s paku prodhon vet si SW ashtu edhe HW.. dhe (mjerisht) ato funkcionojn aq bukur, saq asnj sistem nuk mund t ju vie afr..


Une nuk e di se ti ku jeton, por ketu ku jetoj une eshte shum lehte te blihet PC pa asnje sistem operativ, PC me Linux te parainstaluar, etj (madje edhe prej prodhuesve te medhej sikur: Dell, HP, etj). Sa i perket funskonimit te Mac kompjutereve, une kam pervoja diametralisht te kunderta (por ta kesh parasyshe se kerkesat qe i parashtroj une jane shume me te gjera: eksponimi i API qe ta programoj, integrimi ne rrjete, administrimi nga pika tjeter e rrjetes etj)




> Ndoshta nuk e ke prcjell, por Opera u pranua n apstore.. dhe nj gj mund t them: Opera nuk sht m superior se Safari n asnj pik.. 
> Sa i prket "Google Voice" (apple ka refuzu ta pranoj n appstore) me sa di un ky aplikacion pa plqimin e prdoruesit drgon t gjitha kontaktet te BigBrother google.. andaj nuk sht qudi q apple e ka refuzu.. Me siguri q ka pas edhe arsye tjera q kan luajtur rol, por google nuk dha ndonj prgjigje pas arsyetimeve nga apple pr refuzimin e GoogleVoice..
> agimi


I nderuari Agim,

pa deshire te cenoj ndjenjat tua personale, me lejo te ceki se:
-Safari ne cfaredo platfrome tjeter pervec te Apple eshte shfletesuesi me i dobet
-Safari dhe Mac OS qe tri vjet me rradhe eshte platforma e pare e cila thyhet nje konference per siguri ketu ne Vancouver
-Opera eshte shfletuesi me rezultatet me te larta ne acid test (nese nuk e di se cka eshte kjo atehere ska lidhje kalo ne pikat tjera)
-Applestore edhe pse e ka zhagitur procesin jashte afateve te pranueshme, nuk ka pasy rrugedalje pervec ta pranoj sepse Opera mini nuk permban "rendering engine" fare. Duke pasur parasyshe kete te lutem, nese ke kohe lexo per dallimin mes verzioneve mobile dhe mini te Opera-s.
-Aplikacioni i Google nuk eshte perjashtuar per "privacy issues" por per shkak se eshte konkurence, per shkak te kontrates eksluzive te Apple me AT&T, dhe per shkak se eshte aplikacion i cili mund ta zavendesoj gadi plotesisht programin e apple per thirrje telefonike. Apple ka bere "pastrimin" e appstore nga aplikacionet me elemente nudo, ndersa playboy nuk eshte larguar (things that make you go hmmm???)

----------


## gimi_sky

> Une nuk e di se ti ku jeton, por ketu ku jetoj une eshte shum lehte te blihet PC pa asnje sistem operativ, PC me Linux te parainstaluar, etj (madje edhe prej prodhuesve te medhej sikur: Dell, HP, etj).


Une jetoj ne austri.. ke edhe ketu kompjuter pa sistem operativ, por jan shum te rrall ata.. kur flasim pr DELL, ata oferuan pr nj koh kompjuter me ubuntu t parainstaluar, por ajo ofert siq duket nuk ekziston m..




> Sa i perket funskonimit te Mac kompjutereve, une kam pervoja diametralisht te kunderta (por ta kesh parasyshe se kerkesat qe i parashtroj une jane shume me te gjera: eksponimi i API qe ta programoj, integrimi ne rrjete, administrimi nga pika tjeter e rrjetes etj)


Ndoshta mund t shkruash m gjersisht / konkretisht qka nuk t plqen/prshtatet.. faktikisht apple sht unix dhe ti mund t instalosh (me port) t gjitha programet me kod burimor t hapur.. 


> I nderuari Agim,
> pa deshire te cenoj ndjenjat tua personale, me lejo te ceki se:

Q t mos kemi keqkuptime: Ne po flasim pr sisteme operative dhe un nuk kam ndonj lidhje emocionale me asnjrin nga sistemet operative. n pun prdor vetm ubuntu ndrsa privat Ubuntu dhe mac os.. Windows vetm kur nuk kam rrugdalje tjetr  :me dylbi: 

> Safari ne cfaredo platfrome tjeter pervec te Apple eshte shfletesuesi me i dobet
Me sa di un safari funkcionon n Mac dhe windows. nuk e di se cilat kriterie i prdor ti pr nj vlersim t till

> Safari dhe Mac OS qe tri vjet me rradhe eshte platforma e pare e cila thyhet nje konference per siguri ketu ne Vancouver

Nuk bn t mbivlersohen kto konferenca.. Faktikisht nuk ka sistem q nuk mund t thyhet.. M shum shtrohet pyetja, sa leht mund t thyhet nj sistem.. Arsyeja pse mac os thyhet s pari n nj konferenc sht sepse sht sistemi m i sigurt.. dhe pr nj ekspert nuk sht sfid thyerja e windows.. 

> Opera eshte shfletuesi me rezultatet me te larta ne acid test (nese nuk e di se cka eshte kjo atehere ska lidhje kalo ne pikat tjera)

Po, e di mir se ka sht acid  :buzeqeshje: 
je i sigurt pr opera?? ja nj faqe q dshmon t kundrten http://cybernetnews.com/browser-comp...-safari-opera/ 

ndoshta pak e vjetr, por rregullat e njjta pr t gjith... dhe t mos harrojm javascript

> Applestore edhe pse e ka zhagitur procesin jashte afateve te pranueshme, nuk ka pasy rrugedalje pervec ta pranoj sepse Opera mini nuk permban "rendering engine" fare. Duke pasur parasyshe kete te lutem, nese ke kohe lexo per dallimin mes verzioneve mobile dhe mini te Opera-s.

Opera ka rendering engine (quhet Presto) sepse pa t sht vshtir t bsh "rendering"  :buzeqeshje:  

> Aplikacioni i Google nuk eshte perjashtuar per "privacy issues" por per shkak se eshte konkurence, per shkak te kontrates eksluzive te Apple me AT&T, dhe per shkak se eshte aplikacion i cili mund ta zavendesoj gadi plotesisht programin e apple per thirrje telefonike. 

Secila kompani ka t drejt t mbroj interesat.. por siq ceka edhe m lart, shkasi (jo shkaku) i dhn nga apple nuk u dementua nga google.. q do t thot se apple kishte t drejt sa ju prket "privacy issues".. Shkaku me siguri q ishin interesat interne t apple.. 



> Apple ka bere "pastrimin" e appstore nga aplikacionet me elemente nudo, ndersa playboy nuk eshte larguar (things that make you go hmmm???)

Interesant.. nuk e disha q playboy sht n appstore.. me siguri q playboy ka paguar mir .. Sa i prket censurs s Apple ndaj aplikacionenve me elemente nude, mund t them vetm "prudish america".. dhe siq e din t gjith, tregu kryesor sht amerika


agimi

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Unlike ordinary web browsers, Opera Mini fetches all content through a proxy server that reformats web pages into a format more suitable for small screens.[29]  A page is compressed, then delivered to the phone in a markup language called OBML (Opera Binary Markup Language).[30]  This compression process makes transfer time about two to three times faster[15]  and the pre-processing also smooths compatibility with web pages not designed for mobile phones.[31]


Pra sic e sheh Opera mini nuk ka rendering engine. Krejt procesimi kryhet ne proxy serverat e Opera-se.


Safari ne windows

Sa i perket App store rregullave ne lidhje me Google voice app, ne *asnje* artikull nuk kam gjetur ndonje citim ku privacy issues permendet. Ja disa artikuj ne lidhje me kete ceshtje

http://techcrunch.com/2009/07/27/app...ly-atts-fault/

http://gizmodo.com/5324268/apple-rej...ice-iphone-app

http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/18/g...oice-from-the/

Me duket interesante kjo fjali: "Konferencat e tilla nuk ben te mbivleresohen..." . Sipas mendimit tim Mac OSX ka qene i perceptuer si sistem i sigurte vetem per shkak te mosperhapjes ne treg (pra security through obscurity) qe vazhdimisht vertetohet neper konferenca te tilla. Kjo eshte nje prej aresyeve pse MAC nuk eshte i perhapur ne enterprises. Si workstation nukeshte lehte te administrohet ne kuader te Active Directory, si server eshte inferior ne krahasim me CentOS.

Komenti per ndjenja personale vie nga pervoja me disa postues tjere te cilet i marin kritikat ndaj Apple si sulme personale.

----------


## gimi_sky

> Pra sic e sheh Opera mini nuk ka rendering engine. Krejt procesimi kryhet ne proxy serverat e Opera-se.


Uk vetm sa pr sqarim, ngase m duket q nuk e ke kutpu tekstin si duhet.. nuk e di nga cila pjes e tekstit nnkutpon ti q nuk ka rendering engine? Un e di q opera mund t lidhet me opera server (server n kt rast funkcionon si proxy) dhe merr faqet me kualitet m t dobt dhe kjo nuk vlen vetm pr opera mini, por edhe pr shfletuesin normal.. 
rendering engine pranon markup language (html apo pr opera mini OBML) dhe e renderon faqen..  me fjal tjera serveri pr opera mini tranfsormon faqen nga HTML n OBML dhe asgj tjetr.. ndrsa opera mini duhet ta rendroj kodin nga OBML.. 

Ok e harrojm kt tem ngase u ba bajat  :buzeqeshje: .. 




> Sa i perket App store rregullave ne lidhje me Google voice app, ne *asnje* artikull nuk kam gjetur ndonje citim ku privacy issues permendet. Ja disa artikuj ne lidhje me kete ceshtje
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2009/07/27/app...ly-atts-fault/
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5324268/apple-rej...ice-iphone-app
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/18/g...oice-from-the/


Un e ceka edhe n postimin e m hershm, q apple ka pas tjera shkake e jo privacy issue e ku ta di un, por asnj kompani e madhe nuk vepron ndryshe.. sht sikur kur vozitim shpejt.. derisa nuk t zen policia mund t vozitsh si e sa t duash - krahaso skandalin e google me streetview..  




> Me duket interesante kjo fjali: "Konferencat e tilla nuk ben te mbivleresohen..." . Sipas mendimit tim Mac OSX ka qene i perceptuer si sistem i sigurte vetem per shkak te mosperhapjes ne treg (pra security through obscurity) qe vazhdimisht vertetohet neper konferenca te tilla. Kjo eshte nje prej aresyeve pse MAC nuk eshte i perhapur ne enterprises. Si workstation nukeshte lehte te administrohet ne kuader te Active Directory, si server eshte inferior ne krahasim me CentOS.


Un mendoj q Mac OSX ka qen dhe sht i perceptuar si sistem i sigurt, duke marr parasysh q bazohet n unix.. dhe si unix ashtu edhe linux kan koncepte sigurie shum m t mira se windows.. 

t mos harrojm, q windows ju nevoitn dekada pr realizimin e  koncepteve si  user rights, root rights, etc.. Sistemi i par me user rights ishte winows 2000 nse nuk gaboj.. t mos flasim pr active X, IE etc..

un e di q apple ka politik t ndyr, por mac os x sht ndr sistemet m t mira q un njof.. it simply works

----------


## Uke Topalli

Agim,

sa per skjarim te disa detajeve teknike. "Rendering engine" per Opera eshte presto, sic eshte gecko per Mozilla, trident per IE, webkit per Safari dhe Chrome, etj. Ajo cka eshte e perbashket per te gjithe "rendering engines" eshte se e bejne interpretimin (in the lack of better term) te html, css etj dhe si produkt japin paraqitjen grafike te faqes ne shfletues. 

Per shkak te limitimeve hardware-ike  ne pajisjet me te vogla dhe atyre "politike" (nuk pranohen shfletues qe nuk jane te bazuar ne webkit), per opera mini ky proces eshte zhvendosur ne "proxy" servera te Opera-se. Pra serverat e Opera-se, duke perdorur presto e bejne "interpretimin" e webfaqes se kerkuar ndersa paraqitjen grafike e dergojne ne shfletues si obml. 

*Teknikisht dhe saktesisht, Opera Mini nuk inkorporon rendering engine ne vehte*

Ca referenca:



> Sadly, Opera Mini Browser could not be a true internet browser for iPhone because Apples software developer agreement stated that iPhone cannot have any other alternative JavaScript engines, and possibly Web rendering engines for the iPhone. But in fact, Opera Mini browser doesnt actually render Website pages; it displays a compressed markup language which we called OBML, transforming Opera Mini browser to be like a PDF (Portable Document Format) reader than a Web Internet browser.


http://internetgecko.com/gadget-tips...s-1m-downloads

Ja nje spjegim bukur i mire:




> ...the problem to release a browser for the iPhone is that Apple doesn't allow applications which interpret code, and browsers may only use webkit as back-end, but Opera Mini doesn't render HTML code on it's own (Opera servers render the HTML and send pages in the OBML (Opera Binairy Markup Language) back) so is Opera Mini a browser, as in is the same as Safari Mobile? The Opera folks seem to think it's not. And does Opera Mini interpret code? Probably not, it only reads a file and does what the file tells it to do. The same as a doc. file contains markup for a Word file. You can't program in a doc. file, and you can't program in a OBML "file" so Opera Mini doesn't really interpret code.


Sa i perket Microsoftit, sistemi i pare operativ me user rights, ka qene NT e jo Win2k. "It simply works" vlen per "shabllone" te thjeshta, sa te dalesh nga keto shabllone ... kjo me nuk vlen

----------

